# AppleTV or Oppo-93 for media streaming



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I want to convert a large CD library to lossless files for playback via AppleTV or and Oppo-93

Comparing Apple Lossless .m4a file to direct playback of a CD in the Oppo player was night and day difference. The Oppo sounded clearly better. Much fuller sound and more dynamic range. I'm going to to do a test of playing back the same files as .flac on the Oppo

Before I start converting CD's to flac for playback on the Oppo (connected hard drive or over wireless network) can anyone comment on what might be the best way to go here ? 

I'm glad I sampled the audio comparison before I got too far in this project. Streaming an .m4a file to the AppleTV was disappointing.

Convert to flac and playback via Oppo-93 or
Convert to apple lossless and playback via AppleTV 
Should I stream from a Mac or connect a hard drive to the Oppo ?


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

TCinGA said:


> Before I start converting CD's to flac for playback on the Oppo (connected hard drive or over wireless network) can anyone comment on what might be the best way to go here ?
> 
> Convert to flac and playback via Oppo-93 or
> Convert to apple lossless and playback via AppleTV
> Should I stream from a Mac or connect a hard drive to the Oppo ?


Hi.

I am finding it's best to have a hard drive connected to the Oppo's usb. The response time seems quicker, there seems to be a little delay streaming from my PC. 

It also streams films this way 'hard drive to usb' with no problems what so ever. I'm going to buy a usb switch so I can transfer files from my PC to the HD and play through the Oppo without too much fuss.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

That's where I'm leaning as well. The streaming to AppleTv worked fine but I was shocked at the sound difference between a streamed m4a file and cd play back on the oppo. I'm going to experiment with a couple more configurations before I commit to coverring a 500+ cd library.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

I couldn't comment on the Apple as I have never heard this unit in action. I am enjoying the Oppo. Having gone from a Kiss DP-1500 to a HTPC now to the Oppo I am finding the Oppo has a similar user interface as the Kiss, which at first I thought was boring compared to my PC, however accessing my music from a hard drive again keeps everything a lot neater and more accessible.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Comparing a $100 box and a $900 box is bound to end up one sided. 

I started ripping loss-less and when I hit 4TB 3 years ago I changed my mind. Went to 320. I have over 80,000 songs in a shared network drive that 10 Macs an Apple TV 2 and a PS3 all read from. Now I have an iMac running a PS3 server for movies and iTunes for the Apple TV and the other Macs. I've found network storage to be the easiest to deal with and distribute throughout the network. Running an all Apple Network makes it easy. For network storage I have a Buffalo 2TB Link-station Pro a Thecus M3800 and Airport Extreme USB to a 1 TB a 1TB Time Capsule with a 1.5TB IO Safe. Anything important I put on a raid 5 box either the M3800 or a Drobo w/ 4TB drives. The Buffalo or the new Thecus drives have pretty good stand alone interfaces with AV servers and solid bit torrent clients. 

I'm very sure the OPPO will sound better due to it's superior construction but the ATV2 is a solid box. Though it's kinda picky on the media it will play.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently set up an ATV for my neice. I had done some research and knew going in that I could get alot more out of it if I hacked it. I used GREENPOISON and now she can stream almost anything from her PC, iPHONE and there is a plugin for tweaking system setups. It also includes a very easy way to use a bluetooth KB so I set her up w a LOGITECH MINI and she is set for life . The wireless feature is however very poor in performance so I had to hardwire it for the streaming to work at all. The XBMC feature alone is worth it and I now use the PC version of that on my LAPTOP.

GET GREENPOISON. :R


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

I have yet to see any trouble streaming video over 2 ATVs via wireless. I do have a Airport Extreme and a Time Capsule running my wireless. I do remember the Two Wire modems wireless was prone to issues. I shut the wireless off after noticing college students had hacked into it and were downloading a lot of data. A week later I noticed it was back on again (must be easy to hack into)so I shut it down again and haven't had any issues since. The iMac I am streaming from is only wireless. I did think this would be an issue but it never has been. I have had both ATVs and my PS3 (PS3 is plugged in but streaming from the same iMac) streaming different movies all at the same time without an issue. All my machines run Wireless N. Wondering if the hack has opened up an issue or if your wireless router isn't up to the task.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes its probably the router. Its not N version


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Using an Airport Express instead of the ATV and an optical connection should provide equal fidelity to the Oppo as the Airport's playback is bit-perfect, tested and confirmed. I run an all Apple system with 2 Airports and 4 ATV2's and yes, i can hear an audible difference between the two and prefer the Airports for music playback.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

mayhem13 said:


> Using an Airport Express instead of the ATV and an optical connection should provide equal fidelity to the Oppo as the Airport's playback is bit-perfect, tested and confirmed. I run an all Apple system with 2 Airports and 4 ATV2's and yes, i can hear an audible difference between the two and prefer the Airports for music playback.


Have you tried GREENPOISON w XBMC ??


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

No...haven't hacked my ATV2's and don't think i will. The lost remote functionality and other glitches proove too soon for prime time just yet, although i'm sure by years end it'll be hackworthy.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been doing something similar. Virtually all of my CD library has been ripped to Apple Lossless for some time now. One thing about the Apple Lossless vs. FLAC debate....there is no technical difference between them. It's the same data, just in a different wrapper. Essentially both are AIFF files (old school uncompressed Lossless) combined with a lossless compression scheme.

Of course, your playback is only as good as your playback mechanism. Currently I do it in my 2-channel room with a Apple Airport Express connected to a tube pre-amp. It sounds very good but I know that there is a serious limitation to this...nobody says that the D/A circuitry in an Airport Express is good enough for the discriminating ear. (My other listening zones use Toslink out of the Airport Express modems). At some point I will invest in a good D/A converter, but right now, the tube pre-amp smooths out a lot of the problems. I would imagine that the Oppo does a pretty respectable job playing back any uncompressed FLAC music. One thing that would be nice to audition is any quality receiver with Airplay built in like much of the Denon line. That might be the best of both worlds for many applications.


----------

